# قائمة استخدامات زيوت المحركات



## طارق الشعبي-اليمن (7 نوفمبر 2007)

من انواع زيوت المحركات 15w40 , 20w50 وغيرها وكل نزع من المحركات حسب نوعية التشغيل وحسب حجم المحرك نوع من انواع الزيوت 


هل من الممكن قائمة باستخدامات الزويوت للمحركات


----------



## ahmedsoror (10 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## المساعد 1 (31 يوليو 2009)

أنواع زيوت التزيت  :
زيوت معدنيه : تستخرج من البترول الخام وهو انسب الانواع استخداماً و الادراه بها اسهل .
زيوت حيوانيه : وهي تستخرج من شحوم الحيوانات .
زويت النباتات : هي تستخدم كزيوت التشحيم حق المفاصل ينفع حق الانسان بعد .
مقياس لزوجه الزيت :
يمكن قياس لزوجه الزيت علي حسب مقياس انجلر هي عباره عن لزجه الزيت لمرور كميه من الزيت قدرها 200 سانتي متر مربع .
وقد اتفقت الشركات الاوربيه علي انه لزوجه الزيت في الصيف 9-12 درجه انجل عند 50درجه وزيت الشتاء 4.5-8 درجه انجلر عند 50 درجه حراره .
ولقد وضعه الجمعيه وضع مواصفات قياسيه للزوجه الزيت وهي 10 _ 20 _ 30 _ 40 _ 50 _ 60_ 70 ويسبق كل الارقام رمز S.a.e( ج.م.س ) .
كلما قل الرقم قله لزوجته و كلمت زاد زاد درجه الزوجه 
فمثلاً 20_ 40 يكتب W20_40 
فأذن 20 تدل عليه لزوجته وهو بارد .
و 40 تدل علي لزوجته وهو حار . 
مثال بيسط لا اكثر ولا اقل 
و حرف ال W يوضح بلقرب من اللزوجه وهو بارد .


----------



## eng haytham (31 يوليو 2009)

نرجو مزيد من التوضيح والشرح


----------



## طلال خلف الله (1 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك جزاك الله خيرا


----------

